# Netgear Rangemax WPN824 v2--no installation CD



## mraab (Aug 28, 2007)

I just bought a Netgear WPN824 v2 router from Tiger Direct, and it didn't come with an installation CD. So I tried to download the firmware from www.neatgear.com like the flyer in the box told me to. I could download it all right, but my computer (running Windows XP) won't open it. It's got a strange extension, .chk. I downloaded the sheet of instructions, but that told me to insert the CD.  I know it's possible to configure it manually, but I don't know anything about routers, and it didn't come with an instruction manual.

What do I need to do to get this thing going? Thanks!


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Download the User Manual from Netgear's web site (support section).

Do you have cable or DSL? Who is the ISP?

Why are you trying to upgrade the firmware already? When you read the User Manual I expect that you will find that you need to login to the router and select the 'upgrade firmware' task.


----------



## mraab (Aug 28, 2007)

Actually, it's up and running thanks to a coworker.  I was just on my way over to take this down. Thanks though!


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Please mark this 'solved' using the Thread Tools at the upper right.


----------

